# A new book about overcoming DPDR



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi!

I have just published a new book about DPDR in Amazon.

Its title is "A way of overcoming Depersonalization and Derealization: unreality disorder", by Santos Barrios.

It based on a new approach, that the nature of this disorder is caused by a weak/altered communication between both brain hemispheres, the rational mind and the emotional mind. That was produced by the chemical/biological effect of a long lasting or strong anxiety which around 50% of cases was triggered by taking cannabis.

The method presented in the book is natural, no pills or magic diets. Simply you should let, step by step, emotional and sensitive info be accessible by your rational mind in order to think as before the disorder. It's a very slow process but effective.

I hope it will be useful for you to escape from this and recover your life.

Santos


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

do you know if anybody has recovered using this method? if so i will definitely buy the book but i wanna be sure first.


----------



## esroh (Jan 4, 2017)

Great santos! Ill certainly get one!

You should mention that youve had 26 years of chronic dpdr, it would surely convince people more to try your approach. Just a tipp 

cheers, ben


----------

